# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  طهرت من الحيض فهل لها أن تلبس الثياب التي كانت تلبسها

## حكاية روووح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

حضت ، فهل يجوز لي بعد انتهاء الحيض إعادة ارتداء الملابس التي كنت أرتديها أثناء الحيض أم يجب علي تطهيرها من جديد؟

الحمد لله 
لا حرج على المرأة إذا طهرت من الحيض أن تلبس الملابس التي كانت تلبسها وهي حائض ما دامت نظيفة طاهرة لم يصبها شيء من دم الحيض .
فإذا كانت الثياب أصابها شيء من دم الحيض فيجب غسل الموضع الذي أصابه الدم قبل الصلاة فيه ، فقد جَاءَتْ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَت :ْ إِحْدَانَا يُصِيبُ ثَوْبَهَا مِنْ دَمِ الْحَيْضَةِ كَيْفَ تَصْنَعُ بِه؟ِ قَالَ : (تَحُتُّهُ ، ثُمَّ تَقْرُصُهُ بِالْمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ تَنْضَحُهُ ، ثُمَّ تُصَلِّي فِيهِ) رواه البخاري (227) ومسلم (291) .
(تَحُتُّهُ) أي : تقشره وتحكه .

(تَقْرُصُهُ) أي : تقطعه بأطراف الأصابع مع الماء ليتحلل .
(تَنْضَحُهُ) أي : تغسله .
فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتطير الثياب قبل الصلاة فيها .
والله أعلم




الإسلام سؤال وجواب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## Lubna333

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي تصدقين كنت دوم اسال روحي عن هالموضوع

----------


## حكاية روووح

يعطيك العاااااافيه على المرور

----------


## التورمالين

:55 (6):

----------


## مونتاج

يزاج الله كل خير

----------

